# Floor mat



## cr7doc (Jun 26, 2020)

Hi everyone, I’ve browsed this place for a while and picked up advice but never posted until now.
I’m looking for some advice, I’ve had new composite decking and paving put down and I want to get some quality heat resistant mats to put down under my WSM and master touch. Hard to tell by searching online what’s good and what should be avoided.
Has anyone got any and would you recommend them?


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 26, 2020)

https://www.amazon.com/customerpick...164d1ef4408e3d9ebd86&tag=smokingmeatforums-20

Check out Amazon!


----------



## gwest77 (Dec 20, 2020)

The link isn't working any longer ?


----------



## mollyareb (Aug 12, 2021)

You can try to put a tile, but there is also some disadvantage with tiles and porcelain tiles. The fact is that too palpable heat is not as good for the feet as manufacturers sometimes want to present. Yes, for those who often freeze and get colds from just one touch of cold feet - this is the way out. But in greenhouse conditions, children get sick more often; they are constantly irritated and quickly tired. Just experiment sometime. If you are most satisfied with ceramic tiles as a coating for a warm floor, you can decorate all the bases in the apartment with them. Just choose the correct pattern: wood, stone, or a particular pattern, and walshlandscaping.co.uk will help you.


----------

